# Guess who got a dog? Michael Vick, that's who!



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So, it Seems Michael Vick Has a Dog - Crossing Broad
Yes, Michael Vick Owns A Dog

This whole thing started last week, when Vick tweeted a photo of his daughter doing homework. Hey, what's that on the table—a box of Milk-Bones? Vick danced around the question when asked about it at practice yesterday, saying he only wanted to talk about football. Maybe someone told him that people aren't going to stop asking about the dog thing, or maybe he realized that talking about football means talking about fumbling, but today he broke his silence.

From a statement released by Vick's publicist:

"I understand the strong emotions by some people about our family's decision to care for a pet. As a father, it is important to make sure my children develop a healthy relationship with animals. I want to ensure that my children establish a loving bond and treat all of God's creatures with kindness and respect. Our pet is well cared for and loved as a member of our family. This is an opportunity to break the cycle. To that end, I will continue to honor my commitment to animal welfare and be an instrument of positive change."


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh brother


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Every time people bring him up or comment adds to his notoriety. I think we should all just ignore him completely.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> "I understand the strong emotions by some people about our family's decision to care for a pet. As a father, it is important to make sure my children develop a healthy relationship with animals. I want to ensure that my children establish a loving bond and treat all of God's creatures with kindness and respect. Our pet is well cared for and loved as a member of our family. This is an opportunity to break the cycle. To that end, I will continue to honor my commitment to animal welfare and be an instrument of positive change."



Sorry, you had that chance and you way,way beyond blew it. My dad did not let us have a dog as kids (we couldn't afford it) and still grew up to be an adult that respects animals and doesn't use and abuse them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Who would let him have a pup is my question....


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I missed something apparently, who is this guy and why are people concerned with him having a dog?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I can't stand this man. The fact that "we" allowed him to come back to the nfl and still be praised shows a lot about this country. Fame, fortune, celebrities and athletes are worshiped. Ugh. He disgusts me. I wonder what breed...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

He is a football player who is known for involvement in a huge pit bull fighting operation. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

It's disgusting. i wouldn't spit on that animal if he were on fire. ( and I mean Michael Vick, not his dog.) He should never be allowed to own a pet ever again. He shouldn't even be a free man or ever allowed to play professional sports. It's a travesty how this country seems to blow off animal cruelty especially if they are famous.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Capone22 said:


> He is a football player who is known for involvement in a huge pit bull fighting operation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Who was convicted, and went to prison, served his time, came back out of prison, and picked up the pieces and was signed to the Eagles as a quarterback. And, he is the new poster child for the Humane Society of the United States. 

I think he is an idiot for what he did to dogs. I do not see him as any type of role model. However, the NFL does not have, as it should, in place any rule that says if you are convicted of a felony, you are done as an NFL professional football player. So, he did his time, he got another team to sign him, and he is playing football again. End of story. 

Frankly, as far as dog-fighters have gone, this dude spent more actual time in prison, than probably any dog-fighter in history. 21 months in prison and 2 months house-arrest. The dude that beat his neighbor's muzzled puppy to death with a hammer was sentenced to 1 year, and will probably be out in 3-6 months. 

I don't think MV is a great guy. I think he is a bum. But he at least went to prison for almost two years. And losing 2 years of his football career -- figure a quarterback can play professional ball from say 22 - 35 if he is lucky, that's 13 years. He spent 2 years in prison, and may have lost another year. That is a huge, several million dollar loss in his business/career life. It is not like you or me, who would lose two years out of 30-40 years of our working life. 

In short, I think he paid the debt that was levied on him by the courts, and is now doing what it is legal and lawful for him to do. 

Getting a pet, there was no stipulation, parole violation for him to own a pet. So, he has a pet. The way I look at it, someone gave it to him, or sold it to him. I wouldn't have. But somebody did. Whatever. 

I guess I just would rather people just not give this guy the time of day.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

selzer said:


> Who was convicted, and went to prison, served his time, came back out of prison, and picked up the pieces and was signed to the Eagles as a quarterback. And, he is the new poster child for the Humane Society of the United States.
> 
> I think he is an idiot for what he did to dogs. I do not see him as any type of role model. However, the NFL does not have, as it should, in place any rule that says if you are convicted of a felony, you are done as an NFL professional football player. So, he did his time, he got another team to sign him, and he is playing football again. End of story.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Have to say that I agree with Selzer. The man did his time, it doesn't matter if people agree with it or not, if its that huge of a problem for some people then IMO work toward getting laws changed.

Yes what he did was horrible, but the sad thing is that there are people out there who have done, and who will do, much much worse than what he did.

I see no reason to waste my time, or energy over something that happened in the past and that I cannot change. I see no reason to have a witch hunt for someone who by the courts and the laws, has done his time and "paid" his debt, so to speak. This doesn't mean that I don't care, but we don't know this mans heart and for all anyone knows, he might have changed, or he might not have, either way, right now, he is legally not doing anything wrong. I'd rather spend my energy on the people who are involved in this stuff *now* who are repeat offenders *now* who are currently doing the same things he did in the past *now*.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

He did some really disgusting things to those dogs. Sure, he served his time, but prison doesn't rehabilitate you and I don't believe his views about dogs have changed at all. I think he's just scared of getting caught again and is probably going to pick up old habits once he's out of the public eye. 

I don't understand how he wasn't banned from having animals for the rest of his life. The guy who beat the dog with a hammer is banned for life from owning animals, and that isn't as bad as what Michael Vick did.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

selzer said:


> Who was convicted, and went to prison, served his time, came back out of prison, and picked up the pieces and was signed to the Eagles as a quarterback. And, he is the new poster child for the Humane Society of the United States.
> 
> I think he is an idiot for what he did to dogs. I do not see him as any type of role model. However, the NFL does not have, as it should, in place any rule that says if you are convicted of a felony, you are done as an NFL professional football player. So, he did his time, he got another team to sign him, and he is playing football again. End of story.
> 
> ...


Valid point. I admit I didn't realize he did that much time. Still don't like him, still dont think he should have a dog, but your right. 

I just don't understand how you go from what he allowed to Happen to those dogs to suddenly understanding that's not ok to treat dogs like that, and be ready to own another. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

He served his time, why shouldn't he be allowed to have another chance? Not saying he's a role model, but I can think of people who've done worse things and have gotten lighter sentences than he served.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Served his time and now all is well? Puke. You can't serve enough time for what he did.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Now he's worried about setting a good example for his kids with animals. A couple years ago he's strapping dogs to rape racks and putting bullets in the back of their heads after he watches them tear each other apart. Now he's saint michael. 

Amazing what a few years in jail and having all your money taken away will do to a man's soul.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

You know I don't care if that guy has done his time or not. I refuse to watch him play, and the Eagles are my husbands favorite team. He randomly drafted for my fantasy team a few years ago and even though I didn't have another good quarterback I dropped him anyway. I think he is a disgusting person. He makes me sick!!!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Would any of you simply be content to leave things be if a convicted pedophile was allowed to adopt a child, "because he's already served his time?"

This man brutally tortured and slaughtered dogs in ways and with a cold callousness that tops what even the worst of the worst dog fighters do. It's a sickening failure of our justice system that he is even allowed within 1000 feet of a dog. Or any pet for that matter.



> And losing 2 years of his football career -- figure a quarterback can play professional ball from say 22 - 35 if he is lucky, that's 13 years. He spent 2 years in prison, and may have lost another year. That is a huge, several million dollar loss in his business/career life. It is not like you or me, who would lose two years out of 30-40 years of our working life.


Michael Vick makes twelve times in two years what you or I will ever make in our entire working lives. I don't feel the _least_ bit sorry for him. I can't stop working for two years and have my money still be making money for me. And I'm certainly not earning a bazillion times over what it takes to purchase essential needs.

Banning him from playing football at all hardly would have been fair (although I think it's disgusting that any team would pick him up of their own volition after what he did), as it's unrelated to the crime, but I might at least have felt some satisfaction if his crime had wound up being a career-crusher.

I am against the death penalty but when I heard what he did, it sickened me enough that it made me seriously have to sit down and re-evaluate my position on it.

Someone who can do what he did to an animal is not just "raised wrong." He's evil.


----------



## harleyboysmom (Apr 22, 2012)

Doesn't Vick realize that someday his kids are going to find out about his extreme abuse on his dogs? In my opinion you can't erase past history, and in time they will know what kind of beast their father really is!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Vick was barred from keeping animals for three years after serving his two year sentence in prison. (Yeah, it's been that long.)

I am no fan and what he did since what he did was simply dispicable, but he can do more for dogs working with the Humane Society. 

By the way, when my father was younger, he used to go to rooster fights, and my dad was one of the gentlest men you could ever meet. I know of Mexicans here who engage in rooster fights. (I tutored one of the kids, and it's amazing what kids will tell you.) And I'm not comparing a dog to a rooster. Both are living creatures, but I think there's a huge difference.

The fact is, that a lot of this is cultural. Like bull fights. 

What Vick did is beyond "culture," imo, but, regardless, he can still serve a lot of good. I hope he spends the rest of his life speaking out against dog fighting and cruelty to animals, and we'll see if he's really reformed by how long he continues to speak out.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

"I want to ensure that my children establish a loving bond and treat all of God's creatures with kindness and respect".

Yeah right, just like you did.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Draugr said:


> Would any of you simply be content to leave things be if a convicted pedophile was allowed to adopt a child, "because he's already served his time?"
> 
> This man brutally tortured and slaughtered dogs in ways and with a cold callousness that tops what even the worst of the worst dog fighters do. It's a sickening failure of our justice system that he is even allowed within 1000 feet of a dog. Or any pet for that matter.
> 
> ...


100% agree.

This world would think differently if it was a rapist or a pedophile... 

I wont watch any of his games and my SO wont have him on his fantasy football team. I don't want to even see him name on my TV screen. It makes me shutter every time.

I don't think he should own any pets.... ever. I believe in second chances... but to a certain point. There's a point to where something is "cultural", or part of how a person is raised.... However, that's not part of what he did. For someone to be ok with what he did and go as FAR as he did.... that's evil... that's a monster... not human. 

There are dogs that are still being rehabilitated from his mess. Dogs that are FINALLY thriving in their new homes. And now their abuser has ANOTHER dog. Sick sick sick sick!  

Personally, I wish he lost his career and served twice as many years as he did. Absolutely a disgusting, horrible excuse for a person. Makes me sick...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't want to argue, I don't like what he did either, but you realize there are people doing worse than he did and they get slaps on the wrists and large fines. He was made an example of BECAUSE of his celebrity. I think in my state its like a $10,000 fine for dog fighting and I doubt there's much jail time on top of it. Yet we have people on our roads that are on their 7th, 8th, and 9th DWIs. Somehow they don't get banned from owning vehicles or having driver's licenses and they pretty much put everyone on the road in danger every time they're in a vehicle.

We're all dog people here, what he did was terrible, but to compare him to a pedophile or rapist is quite extreme. I know that he did more than just fight dogs, there were some terrible allegations and I really do wish he didn't own a dog (can't imagine his reaction when the dog acts out or does something wrong). 

Right around the time that his allegations came out, another NFL player drove drunk, ran over a man, killed him, and settled with the family out of court. He got a 30 day sentence I believe because it was just considered manslaughter due to "intent." I know intent is huge in our justice system but in my eyes killing a human is 10 times greater than killing a dog...whether you meant to or not.

We know about his story because he's famous...we can't ban him from a job...we can just hope that business doesn't hire him. Well...he's one of the 32 best people in his profession in the world...so good luck with that. If more people thought like some of you on this forum (and didn't give him/Eagles/NFL any support) things might've been different. But 99% of the fans didn't care...I bet Vick's jersey is the #1 seller for the Eagles at this point and so he'll get whatever they pay him. 

Do wish he would've put off owning a dog though...just brings him into the limelight again and these debates pop up.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't think it's fair to preclude his _child_ from growing up with a nice family puppy or dog, either. She did nothing to deserve that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is a yayhoo that murdered his neighbor's muzzled German shepherd puppy with a hammer. I was trying to put together a lynch mob for him. But he doesn't get 3 pages of notoriety. He gets a crumby four posts. Why, because he isn't making a load of money and fame and glory doing his thing with the pig skin. 

While MV probably participated in and authorized henous crimes against the dogs that did not fight well, I doubt he got sexual gratification from the abuse. There is a criminal sub-culture associated with dog-fighting. It has to do with drugs, and alcohol, gambling -- lots of money involved in this 'sport', and perhaps a feeling of exhileration from the blood sport/risk of getting caught, but these are not budding serial killers. They grew up involved in these past-times and around these people, it was normal. In short, I think these idiots can be reformed. The guy with the hammer though, he will move on to people. 

I hope the local cops keep him on file when in a few months they spring him from day-camp. Then when he kills some little kid or some young woman, they can put him away quick. 

But he gets 4 posts. While MV gets thread after thread, page after page. Why? Because he has a dog, a pet, maybe it lives in the house. This is all about some box of dog-biscuits in his house. Who knows maybe he will become attached to this dog, and this dog will teach him how henous the things were that he did. It has a far greater chance of this than any of us do with our belly-aching.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

selzer said:


> There is a yayhoo that murdered his neighbor's muzzled German shepherd puppy with a hammer. I was trying to put together a lynch mob for him. But he doesn't get 3 pages of notoriety. He gets a crumby four posts. Why, because he isn't making a load of money and fame and glory doing his thing with the pig skin.
> 
> While MV probably participated in and authorized henous crimes against the dogs that did not fight well, I doubt he got sexual gratification from the abuse. There is a criminal sub-culture associated with dog-fighting. It has to do with drugs, and alcohol, gambling -- lots of money involved in this 'sport', and perhaps a feeling of exhileration from the blood sport/risk of getting caught, but these are not budding serial killers. They grew up involved in these past-times and around these people, it was normal. In short, I think these idiots can be reformed. The guy with the hammer though, he will move on to people.
> 
> ...


Good Post selzer. I have to say though I think MV threads are useless.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> This is all about some box of dog-biscuits in his house. Who knows maybe he will become attached to this dog, and this dog will teach him how henous the things were that he did.


This, exactly.

This is the best thing that could happen to MV, as far as I'm concerned.
They obviously have feelings for the dog, the girl probably loves the dog.

As a parent, you'd rather take a bullet than hurt your child...I have no doubt he'll be a good owner to this dog - if only for his child's sake.

You don't buy milkbones for a dog you plan to slit it's throat or worse.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

This is a documentary about dog fights. The first line in this segment says it all about how these people think. It is wrong, but obviously they do not know it is, why it is, how it is, or what it is. Without getting too in to it, in my personal opinion, this rhetoric (not action. just words.) is on par with other forms of extremism, no matter if it is religious, anarchist, political, personal, what have you. These people do what they know, because that is what they are taught, and they may be closed off to other views, since this is all they see, they are uneducated to the world and have no formal learning to speak of, and have probably never felt empathy, so they cannot convey empathy. They are consumed in their lifestyle and their lifestyle is disgusting, which is a rejection of everything around them, even though they do not know any thing, so it is the result of an uneducated mind. It is unforgivable only if someone is educated on the subject. Seems to me that Vick was educated, now he knows.

This video and documentary could not be more gruesome so take heed in watching.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> This, exactly.
> 
> This is the best thing that could happen to MV, as far as I'm concerned.
> They obviously have feelings for the dog, the girl probably loves the dog.
> ...


I also agree with this. I also don't think you can compare dog fighting/abuse with rape and pedophilia. That's comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Glacier said:


> I also agree with this. I also don't think you can compare dog fighting/abuse with rape and pedophilia. That's comparing apples and oranges.


Okay.

How would you feel about allowing someone who had beaten children, to adopt children, once he'd "served his time"?

There is a world of difference between what Vick did and what gets culturally instilled in dog fighters. He didn't just kill the "failures," he _tortured_ them to death. This isn't culture. It's evil.

I don't care if he actually _is_ reformed, if he has changed (which I don't believe for a second). There are some crimes that go past the point of forgiveness. Where the trust has been broken so completely that it can't be pieced back together again. His crimes blew way, way past that point.

Culture can be overcome. What Vick did isn't even human. Something in his brain is wired very, very wrong.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

selzer said:


> Who was convicted, and went to prison, served his time, came back out of prison, and picked up the pieces and was signed to the Eagles as a quarterback. And, he is the new poster child for the Humane Society of the United States.
> 
> I think he is an idiot for what he did to dogs. I do not see him as any type of role model. However, the NFL does not have, as it should, in place any rule that says if you are convicted of a felony, you are done as an NFL professional football player. So, he did his time, he got another team to sign him, and he is playing football again. End of story.
> 
> ...



I would also have to agree with you. He was caught, tried, convicted, sentenced and did time. Life goes on. How many poeple want to give juvenile murderers a second chance. There is plenty worse then Micheal Vick. Go take a private tour to any Slaughter house if you want to see animal cruelty.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I was talking about this with someone else and they think he has changed, since this dog is in the house, he's buying it treats, etc. I guess that is possible.

I don't for a second believe he's changed one bit, but I hope this dog escapes his evil because of how his kids view the dog.

I still say someone who has done that much evil to animals shouldn't be allowed to own or be around pets ever again. But, it is what it is. I just have to hope things work out for the best.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't determine whether or not he's changed but I can determine where I spend my money- so I don't buy anything from Subway since they sponsored him as Athlete of the Year.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

marksteven said:


> I would also have to agree with you. He was caught, tried, convicted, sentenced and did time. Life goes on. How many poeple want to give juvenile murderers a second chance. There is plenty worse then Micheal Vick. *Go take a private tour to any Slaughter house if you want to see animal cruelty.*



My husband works in a slaughter house, they slaughter pigs. Those pigs have more rights than the workers and the USDA inspectors WILL shut them down for event he tiniest violation. Theres good/bad in everything, even slaughter houses who don't follow code. Killing isn't a nice things any which way you cut it, but I would hardly say a good slaughter house is anywhere near where Vick is.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Stosh said:


> I can't determine whether or not he's changed but I can determine where I spend my money- so I don't buy anything from Subway since they sponsored him as Athlete of the Year.


Subway, MMM Good!


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's a Malinois that he's taking to PetSmart for training??? I wonder what idiot sold him a Malinois .


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep. Vick now has a Malinois puppy. 


Michael Vick Shows Up At Dog Training Class With Belgian Malinois | Dog Files


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

So what happened to the dog he got back in October?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is a fair question.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

The book "the lost dogs" tells about this. Also national geographic DVD "dog town" one of the series is about some of th MV dogs that Best Friends took in and some adopted.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Its the same dog

Michael Vick takes new dog to PetSmart training classes - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GSDolch said:


> Its the same dog
> 
> Michael Vick takes new dog to PetSmart training classes - National Dogs | Examiner.com


The dog would have to be 7 months old now...it's not a great picture, but that dog looks younger.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Who in their right mind would let this man adopt or purchase a dog?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oops. I just posted about this. I'm disgusted. Another celeb to help ruin the breed. And Petsmart training?! Ugghhhhh. The breeder who sold him that dog is an idiot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> The dog would have to be 7 months old now...it's not a great picture, but that dog looks younger.



/shrugs, everything I searched in google came up the same, no mention of him getting rid of a dog and getting another one. I'm sure if he had news sources would be all over it. I can try to find something more, but so far not much is coming up that I've found, so far.

It could be that now he has two dogs.

If he got the dog back in Oct. 12, depending on when he got it, that dog would only be about 4/5 months since he got it, making it 6/7....bah, stupid brain/finger filter.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought the malinious breed wasn't so heavily corrupted with backyard breeders as other breeds. What breeder would sell to him?

I'm also guessing getting training at petsmart is some publicity stunt, because surely he could afford to pay for quality trainers.

And that puppy does appear to be a lot younger than 7 months...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Not going to read the comments from others. I know some are against it and others are for it. I'm just going to say I have some very unkind words for him and whoever allowed him to get the dog. I don't care if he got the dog to teach his daughter respect and love for animals. You can't teach something you don't have yourself IMO and I don't believe he's changed at all despite the large amount of fines he had to pay and the time he spent behind bars.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

To some who might be interested in what happened with some of the dogs check out "bad rap"s website they have a section on the Vick dogs or just look up the web site on the book "the lost dogs".


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

It always amazes me when people say he served his time let him have a dog. 

I just don't get it.

Edited to add: And I would feel the same way of anyone convicted of dog fighting.


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

I wish I had time to read all 5 pages of this, but I don't. However, I'll still leave my "2 cents" here... this guy having another dog is like letting a child rapist have "another" kid. I've worked in corrections for a long time, and I don't think people like him should even be walking around freely. In my time working for different corrections facilities I've come to realize that most people who are in for animal cruelty related to dog (or chicken) fights, simply can't wait to get out to get their next prize animal and make some more money.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i love pro football. since vicks was allowed to play, i will not attend any nfl games, attend football parties that i used to enjoy or allow nfl football at my house until vicks no longer plays. imho, he is right up there with jane fonda.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

As the owner of a Mali X - what cuts deeper than the fact that he simply owns another dog is the negative association people are going to make with the breed as a whole (including GSDs as well because the average person doesn't really know the difference between a Mali and a GSD) because of his history. I was listening to the radio this morning and they were talking about the recent PetSmart photo and the uproar surrounding this story. The woman on the radio who was reporting the story went on to say something like "apparently people are so upset by this because of his choice of dog, the Belgian Malin-oyees (she pronounced the name wrong of course, because she is uneducated on the breed) and they are known to be aggressive and dangerous. It's kind of like a German Shepherd, very large." 

I sat in my car appalled at the accusation of the breed as being aggressive and dangerous. I thought that most people now subscribed to the idea that it is the OWNER not the DOG that is responsible for poor behavior? People still have a skewed view on pit bulls because of people like Michael Vick and now he is contributing to our nation's tainted view of German Shepherds and Malinois. I mean c'mon.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I live in Pittsburgh PA - I am probably the only person I know who not only does not care about Steeler football, but has a real issue with it on another level.

Football players are made into heros.....there are some good people who play of course, but there are many who are in trouble often wtih the law - it makes the news....our youth are encouraged to hero worship men who we would not want to walk into on the street, men who break the law, and like this one, who many people have a serious issue with because of their behavior....

FWIW - the dog will be a poster dog and I seriously doubt it will be abused because it will be in the limelight...

Lee


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I hate how it's putting malinois in the lime light. We already have problems with byb gsd. Now with shows like alpha dogs and people like Vick getting one, watch how many malinois byb start popping up. Which means more unstable, poorly bred dogs in shelters also. It's not good. Not good at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I think to some degree, it is important for people to see these dogs and become educated on both GSD and Mali breeds. There are misconceptions about both. So the fact that people are talking about Vick's dog is not necessarily a bad thing. What I really wish is that experts on the breed would step forward and turn the attention away from Vick and highlight the breed and be an advocate for Malis and their wonderful qualities (same goes for the GSD). I just hope that something POSITIVE can come of this media storm - but not like that usually happens, right? :crazy:


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

There are already too many Malinois coming into rescue and not enough foster homes. 

And, yes, lots of BYBs for Malinois.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

someone made a refernce to Jane fonda, how does she fit in this thread??

anyone know what US states misdemeanor matching? said it in that documentary link. reveolving door in those states slap on the wrist type thing such that police do not bother investigating known matches??

how can this be where are all the good people in those states - why aren't they protesting and pressuring law-makers/politicians. obviously noone is going to think it is a bad activity if the state does not criminalise it?


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Too me it isn't even that he's allowed to play ball, but that he's even allowed to own another animal period! If he was a no-named nobody he would be banned from ever owing any type of animal ever again, but because he's Vick (meaning big money), he's allowed to do whatever he wants! That is what makes me steaming mad!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Someone posted on Facebook saying he got the dog from this guy, but I don't know if they had any actual knowledge or if they just said it because Vick was previously associated with him:
Business Profiles and Company Information | ZoomInfo.com


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Betty said:


> It always amazes me when people say he served his time let him have a dog.


I agree. Do you think they would be ok with a pedophile that 'had served their time' living next to a grade school??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Chicagocanine said:


> Someone posted on Facebook saying he got the dog from this guy, but I don't know if they had any actual knowledge or if they just said it because Vick was previously associated with him:
> Business Profiles and Company Information | ZoomInfo.com


Well, they are like two peas in a pod - Vick and Art:

Animal control suspicious of purebred kennel's 'strays' | www.ajc.com



> Repeated calls from a Henry County kennel requesting that animal control pick up stray dogs prompted an investigation that led authorities to halt operations at the business, Premier K-9.
> 
> 
> On each occasion, the starving and emaciated strays were purebreds -- the kind of canines Premier K-9 advertises it trains and breeds, said county animal control Director Gerri Yoder.
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that Vick did his time, and if he can get an NFL team to hire him, and he can still play football, since there is no No-Thug Rule in the NFL, then we should get over it. 

As for getting another dog, what were the terms of his sentence. Should we be angry at Vick, or angry it at the judge for not making no dog ownership a condition of his sentence? If there is no condition, frankly, I think going on and on about it, does no good. I think people should go ahead and vent about things, but always with the idea that maybe we can find a way to make a thing better. If there is something we can do to change the fact that people convicted of animal cruelty can go out and buy more dogs, well, then we ought to stop typing on forums and get off our backsides and make that happen. If there is really nothing we can do about it, then we should probably move on.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> I'm also guessing getting training at petsmart is some publicity stunt, because surely he could afford to pay for quality trainers.


Probably, I think this one may very well backfire, from what I've read on facebook many, many people are planning on boycotting Petsmart or Petsdumb as they are calling the francise now.

I have read that MV did not serve a day for the dog fighting ring. The time he spent was for other crimes. MV makes me sick.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

He did what he did and paid a big price for it. Selfish or not, he's doing good things now for awareness and for the humane society. I just wish the Eagles would have released his ass this off season.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

someone mentioned he did not do one day in prison for actual dog fighting, it was other offences he was jailed for????


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

People now want them as pets. I just had to talk to someone yesterday who wants a Malinois puppy for their young daughter but they don't want to show or work the dog. I invited them to meet MaDeuce. 

Mals are great dogs, and they do not have to be neurotic dogs but they are NOT the type of breed that you can keep at home and expect to be a couch potato. Classes at PetSmart won't cut it either! 

Makes me so mad. If MaDeuce was in a family with small children, she would probably end up in a Shelter because they could not handle her mouthiness and speed regarding toys. They would deem her aggressive and either PTS or hold for Rescues only...so I don't believe the BS story that this dog is for his kids (which he claimed before the breed came out) one second!


----------

